# Wii U : Share the games you are playing right now



## Boccages (Jan 20, 2015)

I recon there is a number of Wii U owners here. Please share with us one or two games you are playing right now or have been playing for the last few weeks. A game you think might be of interest to other players and explain why.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I'll start with a game I have been playing with my cousin and my friends for the last few weeks. CHARIOT is a game that got out on January 8th on the Wii U eShop for a mere 15 bucks. It's hands down the best local coop game I've played in years.

You play as the princess daughter of a king that has just passed away. Your mission is quite simple, bring your dad's remains to the crypt his royal engineers built for him in the royal catacombs. The plot is simple, but this is a novel approach on the platform genre as you need to pull, push and carry the royal coffin around in order to progress in the royal catacombs. As you search for the best spot to burry your dead dad, you will need to accumulate riches (the casket does that for you) on the way. When you play with a friend, they play as the princess' fianc?.

The graphics are simple, yet look gorgeous. The art direction really shines here and I think Animal Crossing fans will be pleased. It will take you at least 10-12 hours to complete the game, if you rush through maybe a bit less. I've played 6 hours now and I've only seen about a 1/3rd of the game. There may be only 25 levels, but some levels can north of 30 mins to complete. They are truly gigantic. The acting is also quite good, Frima Studios, a small independent studio really accomplished a feat with Chariot. I recommend this game wholeheartedly.


----------



## Dreamy Luigi (Jan 20, 2015)

Hyrule Warriors pretty much. I haven't been in the mood for Smash Bros. lately.


----------



## spCrossing (Jan 20, 2015)

Mostly Smash Wii U & Hyrule Warriors.


----------



## Lady Timpani (Jan 20, 2015)

EarthBound and Mario Kart 8 for me.  I got Hyrule Warriors for Christmas cuz I'm a huge Zelda fan, and I liked it well enough, but I haven't really played since I finished the story mode. I'm not a terribly big fan of fighting games, but I enjoyed it nonetheless. Might get into it later to try to finish the artwork puzzles or whatever they were since I never bothered to go after the Gold Skulltulas. 

... That said, I'd like to get Smash for Wii U sometime. I think I might like it more than HW because you can play online, and that's always fun.


----------



## Boidoh (Jan 20, 2015)

Smash, Smash, SMASSH!!


----------



## Tao (Jan 20, 2015)

Mostly Monster Hunter 3 Ultimate with friends.


Aside from that I've been playing Twilight Princess when they're not online. Not a Wii U game but I play it on my Wii U, so it counts.


Fitting in a few Virtual Console games like Megaman, Megaman X and Super Metroid in when I don't have much time to spend on other games...Maybe Disney Infinity.


----------



## RayOfHope (Jan 20, 2015)

...


----------



## Boccages (Jan 20, 2015)

I think the next Animal Crossing should play like the Wind Waker HD (having a closer perspective behind the controlled character) and look like it (cell-shaded art direction). Everytime I'm on Outset Island, I picture myself playing Animal Crossing for Wii U.


----------



## n64king (Jan 20, 2015)

Captain Toad & Bayonetta 2


----------



## Rasha (Jan 20, 2015)

SSB4 and Captain Toad


----------



## Boccages (Jan 20, 2015)

Do you guy ever buy/play indie games ?


----------



## Holla (Jan 20, 2015)

Just got my Wii U during boxing week and have been playing Super Mario 3D World (me and a friend of mine beat the main game in one night haha, we need to meet up and finish the extra worlds now unlocked). I've also played a lot of Mario Kart 8 too. I have to go to a friends house to play online unfortunately cause my internet is too slow -_- but regardless I play it a lot and have unlocked everything except the Golden Glider. I've also 3-stared all cups including the DLC. Mario Kart 8 is amazing!


----------



## Tao (Jan 20, 2015)

NouvelleOrange said:


> Do you guy ever buy/play indie games ?




I do but I don't see them as 'indie games', they're 'just games' in my eyes. If it looks fun, I'll play it.


If a game is good or bad, it doesn't really matter whether it's indie or AAA.


----------



## Cress (Jan 20, 2015)

NouvelleOrange said:


> Do you guy ever buy/play indie games ?



The only 2 I have on Wii U are Little Inferno and Armillo, and I think Armillo is better. It has better and more varied gameplay, plus it's cheaper.


----------



## Dreamy Luigi (Jan 21, 2015)

I started playing Smash again last night and got into it. Amiibo teaining is fun.


----------



## Cory (Jan 21, 2015)

Shovel knight and hyrule warriors


----------



## CookingOkasan (Jan 21, 2015)

I only own Tekken Tag 2 and Smash 4. Those are honestly the only games I need for wii u. If only I had other people to play ttt2 with though....


----------



## Chris (Jan 21, 2015)

Just _Captain Toad: Treasure Tracker._ I've not been using the Wii U much lately as I just got a PS4 last month.


----------



## Shimmer (Jan 21, 2015)

Super Smash Brothers and Mario Kart 8. ^_^


----------



## Loriii (Jan 21, 2015)

Bayonetta 2, Super Mario 3D World (restarting a new file), Captain Toad: Treasure Tracker, The Legend of Zelda: Windwaker HD, Mario Kart 8. Yes, I'm playing them all


----------



## Boccages (Jan 21, 2015)

Captain Toad is quite a good piece of software. I'm a bit saddened by the sales numbers since its launch though.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Jan 21, 2015)

is there any point to this thread's existence with the currently playing thread in general gaming?

anyways, I'm currently playing Dust Collecting Simulator 2015 and Paperweight Simulator 2015

SO HYPER-REALISTIC


----------



## Jarrad (Jan 21, 2015)

skyward sword
pikmin 3
ac black flags (it was on offer, dont judge)
super mario 3d world
smash
mk8
zelda wind waker


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jan 21, 2015)

I just go on my Wii U to draw pictures on Miiverse.


----------



## Boccages (Jan 21, 2015)

Jarrad said:


> skyward sword
> pikmin 3
> ac black flags (it was on offer, dont judge)
> super mario 3d world
> ...


 
AC 4 is very very good. You don't know how much time I spent playing that game online. I never got around to play in single player mode since I discovered the joys of playing AC online in those team modes...


----------



## Tao (Jan 22, 2015)

NouvelleOrange said:


> Captain Toad is quite a good piece of software. I'm a bit saddened by the sales numbers since its launch though.



It's possibly partly due to the price (aside from the fact it's only initially going to appeal to 'certain' people because of its looks).


Obviously Nintendo dropped the price of it to about ?25 due to the length of the game but when I tried buying it, it was shocking just how many places still tried to sell it for full retail price. GAME was trying to sell it for *more* than the usual retail price for Wii U games at ?50! A specialist game store is the last place I expected to be trying to pull this kind of s*** but alas, GAME has always been an awful place...

Took me about 3 hours to find a store selling the thing for the lower price Nintendo intended.


----------



## Boccages (Jan 23, 2015)

Wow, this doesn't happen here in Qu?bec. Price is always as intended...


----------



## Tao (Jan 23, 2015)

NouvelleOrange said:


> Wow, this doesn't happen here in Qu?bec. Price is always as intended...



:/ It seems to often be a problem where I am (UK), especially with Nintendo products. I can get them easily for the 'right' price online but when I want something 'the same day' and go to a store, it can be a hassle.

Dunno whether it was a problem everywhere else in the world. I have a friend living on the otherside of the country though and they said it was equally as hard to find a 'properly priced' copy.


----------



## Paramore (Jan 24, 2015)

WW and Smash are my only Wii U games cuz they're expensive af


----------



## Saylor (Jan 24, 2015)

LoZ Wind Waker, Hyrule Warriors, and Mario Kart 8 mostly. I'm gonna try and finish EarthBound and The Fall soon cause I have them and like them both a lot but have barely played them yet.


----------



## jvgsjeff (Jan 24, 2015)

I've recently gone back to playing Super Mario 3D World to unlock and play the bonus worlds. I'm also playing some NES Remix Pack and Mario Kart 8.


----------



## Boccages (Jan 25, 2015)

Haven't played the Fall yet. I want to but I have so much good Nindies on my Wii U that I have to finish first...


----------



## Boccages (Feb 3, 2015)

Have you guys tried the 3 Wii games released on the eShop for 10$ in the last few weeks ?

- - - Post Merge - - -



jvgsjeff said:


> I've recently gone back to playing Super Mario 3D World to unlock and play the bonus worlds. I'm also playing some NES Remix Pack and Mario Kart 8.



I'd be interested in knowing what you expect from Animal Crossing Wii U, jvgsjeff ?


----------



## Boccages (Feb 8, 2015)

I just bought Lone Survivor because of the Curve Digital 25% off sale. I just love my eShop. That's just the best way to collect great games. I should just post a picture of my Nindies here.


----------



## Justin (Feb 8, 2015)

Still into playing Super Smash Bros. a ton actually. Thought I'd be long done with it by now!


----------



## Zane (Feb 8, 2015)

I'm going through Super Mario Galaxy 2 but I'm tryna make it last so I'm throwing in a little Super Metroid that I just got from Club Nintendo. Smash isn't the same without my siblings here with us all ruining our relationships with each other by taking the game too seriously </3


----------



## Boccages (Feb 10, 2015)

I'm also playing Smash Bros. when I'm alone. Online. Team matches for fun. It can entertain me for hours on end.


----------



## Tao (Feb 10, 2015)

Zane said:


> I'm going through Super Mario Galaxy 2 but I'm tryna make it last so I'm throwing in a little Super Metroid that I just got from Club Nintendo.



I literally just finished a playthrough of Super Metroid last night. It's been like 10 years since I last touched it, so it was like playing it for the first time again since I had forgotten everything xD


I'm playing Metroid now (because I'm odd and decided to play them both in the wrong order) and Mario Kart 8. Tis the first time I've touched it in months


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Feb 10, 2015)

I finished Earthbound, unlocked all the characters on SSB a long time ago so I just play every now and then, and I have almost everything unlocked on Mario Kart 8. 

I need new WiiU games...


----------



## ThomasNLD (Feb 11, 2015)

I got to many WiiU games it seems.

I can`t decide whether to finally start with Bayonetta (1&2 but I`ll be playing them in reversed order), Mario Kart 8 (I seriously just played one cup), Hyrule Warriors (just downloaded it recently), Smash Brothers (played a few times, but it can`t be my main fixation).

I also still have Dragon Age Inquisition (always takes me a while to hang on and play through the starting phase, getting used to the fighting controls), some Lord of The Rings; Mordor game (not started), Catherine (halfway through I think)....

Aaand then there are downloaded virtual console games, some 3DS games, a game on the Phone (GoT Episode I & II), etc.

So basically I should seriously stop buying games. Except ofcourse the upcoming Mario Maker, some highly anticipated racegame for the WiiU i saw some images of, that game ending with an X, etc. 

I`m screwed, haha.

Ah well, I should probably start with either Hyrule Warriors or Bayonetta, I can play Dragon Age simultaniously.


----------



## Manazran (Feb 11, 2015)

Smash Wii U and Nintendo Land.Haven't really played 3D World that much,even though it came with the Wii U bundle that I bought.


----------



## Boccages (Feb 12, 2015)

ThomasNLD said:


> I got to many WiiU games it seems.
> 
> I can`t decide whether to finally start with Bayonetta (1&2 but I`ll be playing them in reversed order), Mario Kart 8 (I seriously just played one cup), Hyrule Warriors (just downloaded it recently), Smash Brothers (played a few times, but it can`t be my main fixation).
> 
> ...



You're talking about Project CARS and Xenoblade Chronicles X.


----------



## Jeff THE Best (Feb 16, 2015)

None because I don't have a wii u :/


----------



## 00jachna (Feb 16, 2015)

My current library:

SSB4 (duh)
DK tropical freeze
LoZ wind waker HD
Super mario brothers U


----------



## n64king (Feb 16, 2015)

I've only been playing Cpt Toad recently and using my Wii Fit U.


----------



## Boccages (Feb 16, 2015)

n64king said:


> I've only been playing Cpt Toad recently and using my Wii Fit U.



I just realized today that you can dizzy up Toad by rotating the left stick and once he is gyrating, he will kill all the ennemies he touches with his pack sack...


----------

